# 2014 RS6 Avant Java Green



## MG07rs6 (Feb 18, 2014)

I have this dream of ordering a 2014 Audi RS6 Avant in Audi exclusive Java Green. Its an odd color but I think it would look great on the avant with the black wheels and black quattro grille. The issue is I live in the United States where we get excluded from getting RS wagons. Does anyone know if there is any way this car can be imported or has any one else looked into this? Ive heard of importers such as JK Tech in Baltimore tuning imported cars to confine with DOT registration. I dont see why the new RS6 Avant would be banned. It cant be that much diffrent than a current A6/S6 sold here now. Any help or thought will be greatly appriciated.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## MG07rs6 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thats the one. Perfect


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow.


----------

